# Lebermuth's Sample Policy



## jblaney (May 10, 2016)

It seems like not many people order from Lebermuth so I wanted to share their sample policy with anyone who may be interested in getting samples from them.   I use a few of their fragrances and really like them.   I requested one today and was sent the info below:


Re: Lebermuth Sample Policy

 Thanks for your interest in Lebermuth; we do encourage our customers and potential customer to sample our products to ensure they work properly in your applications. For that reason Lebermuth has a very affordable sample policy.

 Samples – Sample Charges are as follows:

$2.00 fee per fragrance sample
$5.00 fee per essential oil sample *some exclusions may apply* 
$5.00 for flavors and organics 
$10.00 fee per premium essential oil sample (premium essential oil is defined as one where Lebermuth’s selling price per lb. is $100 or greater.) 

Prices may fluctuate without notification. Lebermuth may not offer samples on premium essential oils that are sold in less than one pound. The size/number of samples are:

• Fragrance samples are ½ oz.
• Standard essential oil samples are ½ oz. and premium essential oils are 1 gram 
• Limit of 10 samples per order.

Freight Charges are:

• Customers can choose to ship collect or PPA. Flat rate shipping applies;For prepaid shipments are a flat rate charge will be added to your invoice:1-10 samples - ground UPS/FedEx - $15.00 or actual shipping charges may apply.Exceptions are, Canada, Hawaii, Alaska.International sample orders will be charged actual shipping charges. Hazardous fees may apply.              

Sample orders cannot currently be placed online you must call in to customer service at            1-800-648-1123 to place your sample order. 

We are happy to assist you in any way we can. 

Sincerely, The Lebermuth Company

Phone: 574-259-7000                Toll Free: 800-648-1123                 Fax: 574-258-7468


----------



## Aline (May 10, 2016)

Thanks Jen! Yes, I have been planning to get some more samples from Lebermuth as I really liked some of the ones you gave me


----------



## jblaney (May 12, 2016)

I'm happy you liked them!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (May 13, 2016)

Please share your favorites from them. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jblaney (May 18, 2016)

Sorry for the delay in responding Soapmaker145.   We are trying to buy a house and have been bogged down in paperwork.   Crossing my fingers it all works out and I will have a big soaping room in the near future!

My favorites from Lebermuth are:

Velvet Tuberose - Super strong and long lasting and a beautiful fragrance.  

Raspberry Bellini - Sticks pretty well and I use it as a blender with a floral.  It's on the lighter side, but still nice.

Lavender 40/42 - Sticks well.

Coconut Lime Verbena - Sticks well and smells similar to Crafter's Choice version.

Kumquat - Smells like BB's version.   I tested side by side with it and it sticks a little better in my opinion.

Seashore - Super strong, never fades, but I do not like it.   Smells almost exactly like Karen's Ocean rain by Sweet Cakes.   I have a lb but doubt I will ever use it.  Tried mixing it since it stuck so well, but it smells like detergent to me.

Ocean Breeze - It sticks ok.  It's kind of boring to me, but got very positive reviews on another site.

The Vert - Smells great to me like a fresh green tea scent maybe.  Sticks but is a little too light in my opinion.  If you like a lighter smelling fragrance you may like this one.

I have tried many others, but these stuck the best for me.   I'm testing their orange10X & orange15X decolored EO's now.  It's too early to know if they stick, but I like how they don't color the soap and they do smell nice, but it's only been a day.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (May 28, 2016)

jblaney said:


> My favorites from Lebermuth are:
> 
> Velvet Tuberose - Super strong and long lasting and a beautiful fragrance.
> 
> ...



A belated *Thank You!*  I added them to the list minus the detergent smelling one.  I already have enough of those.  

Tuberose is one of the scents I'm looking for.  It's good to know that theirs is good.  I have the Green Tea from MMS and it is very nice.   So far, it is the only green tea that made it.  I'm waiting for it to age to see how well it holds up.  Please let us know how well the decolored orange EOs work out.

Good luck with the house.  It is nice to have a hobby room that is all yours.


----------



## newbie (May 28, 2016)

I definitely second the Velvet Tuberose. It's is so beautiful smelling and holds. Thanks to Jen for introducing me to that one!


----------



## jblaney (May 28, 2016)

Soapmaker145 - Always happy to help!   Everyone on this site has been so generous and helpful to me through the years and I want to reciprocate whenever possible.

I will have to try the Green Tea from MMS.   I keep meaning to, but stop since the shipping is so high.   Please let me know how well it sticks over time.

We did not get the house after all.   We were in escrow and had our initial inspection on Thursday and found foundation issues, water damage throughout the home and many other issues.   Too bad, but that's ok.  My big soaping room will have to wait.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (May 31, 2016)

jblaney said:


> Soapmaker145 - Always happy to help!   Everyone on this site has been so generous and helpful to me through the years and I want to reciprocate whenever possible.
> 
> I will have to try the Green Tea from MMS.   I keep meaning to, but stop since the shipping is so high.   Please let me know how well it sticks over time.
> 
> We did not get the house after all.   We were in escrow and had our initial inspection on Thursday and found foundation issues, water damage throughout the home and many other issues.   Too bad, but that's ok.  My big soaping room will have to wait.



MMS shipping got much more reasonable recently.  Same with BB.  

I have a number of testers from MMS that I want to write a proper review for.  I've used a number of their fragrances but never tested them properly.  Their Bergamot and Chamomile is one of my favorites.  It's not super strong at 18 months but comes back nicely when wet.  

Sorry to hear about the house.  Foundation issues can be really costly and not worth the trouble.  There is another soaping room waiting for you in a better house.


----------

